# Wellness Coupon - $5 off food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here you go, if you want it:
Naturally Well Pet Club Coupon

and this one is for $2 off of treats:
Naturally Well Pet Club Coupon


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Let me ask, I want to use Wellness Core, but I heard they changed their formula for the worse. Anyone know what the change was?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually, it looks like they added chicken liver to their formulas now, so it's actually better than it was before.


----------

